
2016's Best US Cities to Live and Work Remotely - ignostic
https://www.highspeedinternet.com/best-cities-to-live-work-remotely
======
ignostic
I thought this was a neat tool, and also an excellent demonstration of ReactJS
working quickly.

In full disclosure I know the developer who built this, so I may be biased.

